

STEM Shortage Claims and Facebook’s $19 Billion Acquisition of WhatsApp - cangencer
http://math-blog.com/2014/03/10/stem-shortage-claims-and-facebooks-19-billion-acquisition-of-whatsapp

======
Giraffenstein
I'm having a little difficulty taking seriously any points that are punctuated
with smiley faces. If I'd realized that Ph.D. discussions about the tech
industries would take the same form as AIM discussions from when I was in
middle school, I might have made a different decision about higher education.

------
orlandob
Learned two new things: WhatsApp co-founders were denied employment by
Facebook and the criteria that makes you unemployable (and/or too qualified)
to work in SV.

